# Aaron Brooks



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Something about him just gets me wondering...

I have a feeling we got something that could be very special/unique. I am not talking about superstar here, but one of those good late picks.

Granted it is the SL, but after watching these last 2 games, and him in Oregon, I just have this kind of "feeling" about him.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I haven't watched the games but isn't this pretty much exactly what JLIII did last year?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know how his game will translate to real games, hopefully well, but I'm jealous of you guys. I was at the Blazers' draft party, and when you picked him, everyone started booing. Glad to see he's doing well, although I don't know where he'll get PT for you with Alston/James/Head in the mix as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I haven't watched the games but isn't this pretty much exactly what JLIII did last year?


Aarons college career is the main difference in the two. I am mainly going on what I have seen from him in Oregon and these last 2 SL games. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Being a Duck fan, I think you guys got a steal in Brooks. He is going to be a very good PG in Adelman's system. Sort of a Terry Porter with more speed and less size.....so really nothing like him I guess. I live in Sugar Land now, and will love seeing him play when my beloved Blazers come to town. 

With Adelman as coach the Rockets will be a lot more fun to watch


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

John Lucas is here cause of his dad. If it wasn't for his dad he'd probably be in Phoenix.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I havent watched the games but Brooks has talent there is no doubt it really comes down to whether his size is going to have a negative impact on his game in the NBA. NBA players tend to be a few inches taller.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's only the Summer League but he's doing well. I can't wait to see him play when the season starts.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/players/brooks_071147.html



> LAS VEGAS, July 14, 2007 -- At the 2007 NBA Draft, the Rockets weren't one of the teams with a lottery pick. Still, after drafting Aaron Brooks with the 26th overall selection, Houston feels as if it has the winning ticket.
> 
> Coming into the NBA Summer League, Brooks’ name was not mentioned amongst the headliners. It should have been. Brooks has been the most consistently dominating player through the first eight days.
> 
> ...


Maybe a bit too optimistic at this point, since Novak had a great summer league last year as well and everyone thought he'd be in the running for ROY... but great too see our rook getting recognition already


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't that Brooks is going to be just another JLIII, i think he has a lot of potential to be a good player in this league and he will definetily fit greatly into Adelman's style of play.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks got Rookie of the Month. Should've gotten MVP.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqMoU4qxjLk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xqMoU4qxjLk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> Brooks got Rookie of the Month. Should've gotten MVP.


I think if the Rockets summer team had gone undefeated, he would have.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yep it sucks that our one loss was so close.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

do you think brooks will really set himself apart from a guy like luther head?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOLngZFLRJ0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOLngZFLRJ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> do you think brooks will really set himself apart from a guy like luther head?


Hee seems to actually be able to make a pass and hit a lay-up. So ya


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Brooks is going to be similar to TJ Ford and breaks out like Chris Paul. But don't get me wrong. He is not going to win Rookie of the Year. He is just going to be that type of player. I think he will be our starting point guard second half of the season, and Alston will be gone by the February trade deadline.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Aaron Brooks, Rockets:* Nate Robinson may have taken home summer league MVP honors, but I thought Brooks was the best lead guard in Vegas. (Sorry, but third-year players are supposed to use and abuse rookies and quasi-pros in the summer league. I’m not impressed. Nate is still a TO waiting to happen.) I blogged about Brooks earlier in the week, but I just want to hammer home how good he’s going to be. Think TJ Ford with a jumper that’s dripping with butter.


Kamla on Brooks


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hee seems to actually be able to make a pass and hit a lay-up. So ya


head actually did those things in college though and was considered a better passer coming out. the knocks on the two are the same. they lack true point guard skills and are undersized two guards. head is less undersized and not as quick. 
anyone remember head in the rookie-sophomore game. he was setting people up, finishing, giving himself off the back board alley oops. a little over a year ago, people were raving head could be a special player.
halfway through the season, if brooks is getting real playing time, we will be complaining about another undersized two who doesnt have the court vision to be a point.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I get where you're getting at PO. Brooks has very similar strengths and weaknesses as Head. People wave about Brooks being athletic, but Head's probably even more athletic than him. I would say that Brooks seems like a better decision maker, the quicker player, and more capable of generating offense on his own, while Luther is the more reliable shooter and guy to have at crunch time.

I'm still a Head fan, and still believe he will get better.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Luther Head is by far the more athletic of the two. One of the things that attracted Houston to Head in the first place was his supposed 42' vertical. He's also a bigger guard and a better set shooter. However, I was surprised to see that Luther has no ability whatsoever to get his shot off in a one-on-one situation. 
Aaron Brooks, on the other hand, lacks the size and the incredible athleticism of Head. However, he makes up for it in his quickness and ability to score with the ball in his hands. 
Overall, I still believe Head to be the better player, but I wouldn't count out Brooks to show himself to be our third option somewhere down the road.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I know almost nothing about Brooks. But Head is an excellent spot-up shooter and a horrible finisher. His lack of finishing ability is a huge weakness in his game. I'm pretty sure his vertical is 38" (rather than 42"), which is very impressive. But he doesn't have great quickness, which is probably more important than leaping ability for a point guard. 
Luther is also a terrible defender. Part of it is a lack of size and relative quickness, but it also has to do with the fact that he just has very poor defensive instincts. His defense was considered a slight worry before he had even played a game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Rockets' Brooks makes strong first impression*
The Rockets are feeling good about rookie point guard Aaron Brooks, whose confidence and composure made him a summer league standout

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4973110.html


_He averaged 21.4 points (on 46.1 percent shooting) and 5.2 assists in summer league play. But he insisted he was neither surprised nor satisfied, brimming with confidence from his success but also expecting more._

"I'm not saying I know everything or anything like that. I'm learning new stuff as I go along. There's a difference between a scoring point guard and a point guard that can score. I want to be a good point guard that can score. That's the transition that I'm making. I'm definitely capable of doing it. I'm not really concerned about it. It's just going to take some time."

In light of Brooks' fast start, it might be a bit less time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I know almost nothing about Brooks. But Head is an excellent spot-up shooter and a horrible finisher. His lack of finishing ability is a huge weakness in his game. I'm pretty sure his vertical is 38" (rather than 42"), which is very impressive. But he doesn't have great quickness, which is probably more important than leaping ability for a point guard.
> Luther is also a terrible defender. Part of it is a lack of size and relative quickness, but it also has to do with the fact that he just has very poor defensive instincts. His defense was considered a slight worry before he had even played a game.


head was considered to be a good, hard working defender coming out of college. it was one of his strengths on his scouting report.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I watched a lot of Brooks games in College. He is an amazing shooter with clutch like a Ferarri. He hits big time shots and isn't afraid to take them. I too am jealous that you got him and not my team.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Everybody talks about how good player Brooks is and how well he played at college but how come no one didn't even mention his name before the draft??


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

houst-mac said:


> Everybody talks about how good player Brooks is and how well he played at college but how come no one didn't even mention his name before the draft??


Two big reasons are 1) Brooks played for Oregon and 2) Despite being a quality college player, there were several guys who were regarded as better players prior to the draft.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

jworth said:


> Two big reasons are 1) Brooks played for Oregon and 2) Despite being a quality college player, there were several guys who were regarded as better players prior to the draft.


Brooks was robbed of PAC-10 player of the year. He posted better numbers than Afflalo and in my opinion WAS a better player, the only reason Afflalo got it over Brooks was because Afflalo had better teammates and played for a "storied" college team. I found it rather fitting Brooks was drafted before Afflalo.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Everybody talks about how good player Brooks is and how well he played at college but how come no one didn't even mention his name before the draft??


people love to get excited about their draft picks


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> people love to get excited about their draft picks


Being from Oregon, I actually heard a lot about him. The theory was that Phoenix loved him and would have taken him at 29 if you guys didnt take him before. He was a for sure early 2nd round pick, possible late 1st round pick before the draft.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

houst-mac said:


> Everybody talks about how good player Brooks is and how well he played at college but how come no one didn't even mention his name before the draft??


Undersized and played in the PAC-10.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

houst-mac said:


> Everybody talks about how good player Brooks is and how well he played at college but how come no one didn't even mention his name before the draft??


He was 3rd team all-american and pac-10 scoring champion.

Apparently you were not searching the west coast college basketball forums very much the last 4 years.

He's always been a great scorer and player in the pac-10.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOLngZFLRJ0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOLngZFLRJ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Damn with a 5"11 dunking it when he can Yao might be embarrassed into dunking it from now on.

Now more of this layup ****


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Brooks rank #1 here

http://www.nba.com/rookies/rankings.html


----------

